# Whats the best modern hymn/worship song?



## Jon 316

Just to prove not everything thats modern sucketh, Which one of these do you think is the best. If you havnt heard any of them I encourage you to type them into you tube. They are all, (in my opinion) pretty good! 

1. "In Christ Alone"
Words and Music by Keith Getty & Stuart Townend
Copyright © 2001 Kingsway Thankyou Music

In Christ alone my hope is found;
He is my light, my strength, my song;
This cornerstone, this solid ground,
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace,
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My comforter, my all in all—
Here in the love of Christ I stand.

In Christ alone, Who took on flesh,
Fullness of God in helpless babe!
This gift of love and righteousness,
Scorned by the ones He came to save.
Till on that cross as Jesus died,
The wrath of God was satisfied;
For ev'ry sin on Him was laid—
Here in the death of Christ I live.

There in the ground His body lay,
Light of the world by darkness slain;
Then bursting forth in glorious day,
Up from the grave He rose again!
And as He stands in victory,
Sin's curse has lost its grip on me;
For I am His and He is mine—
Bought with the precious blood of Christ.

No guilt in life, no fear in death—
This is the pow'r of Christ in me;
From life's first cry to final breath,
Jesus commands my destiny.
No pow'r of hell, no scheme of man,
Can ever pluck me from His hand;
Till He returns or calls me home—
Here in the pow'r of Christ I'll stand.

2.There is a day
That all creation's waiting for,
A day of freedom and liberation for the earth.
And on that day
The Lord will come to meet His bride,
And when we see Him
In an instant we'll be changed

The trumpet sounds 
And the dead will then be raised
By His power,
Never to perish again.
Once only flesh, 
Now clothed with immortality,
Death has now been 
Swallowed up in victory

We will meet Him in the air 
And then we will be like Him
For we will see Him, as He is
Oh yeah!
Then all hurt and pain will cease
And we'lll be with Him forever
And in His glory we will live
Oh yeah! Oh yeah!

So lift your eyes 
To the things as yet unseen,
That will remain now
For all eternity.
Though trouble's hard, 
It's only momentary
And it's acheiving
Our future glory.

Phat Phish 

3.Majesty (Here I Am)

Here I am humbled by your Majesty
Covered by your grace so free
Here I am, knowing I'm a sinful man
Covered by the blood of the Lamb

Now I've found the greatest love of all is mine
Since you laid down your life
The greatest sacrifice

Majesty, Majesty
Your grace has found me just as I am
Empty handed, but alive in your hands
Majesty, Majesty
Forever I am changed by your love
In the presence of your Majesty

Here I am humbled by the love that you give
Forgiven so that I can forgive
Here I stand, knowing that I'm your desire
Sanctified by glory and fire

Now I've found the greatest love of all is mine
Since you laid down your life
The greatest sacrifice

Written by Stu Garrard/Martin Smith ©2003 Curious? Music UK 

4. How Great is our God Words and Lyrics by Chris Tomlin : Arriving

The splendor of a King, clothed in majesty 
Let all the earth rejoice 
All the earth rejoice 

He wraps himself in Light, and darkness tries to hide 
And trembles at His voice 
Trembles at His voice 

How great is our God, sing with me 
How great is our God, and all will see 
How great, how great is our God 

Age to age He stands 
And time is in His hands 
Beginning and the end 
Beginning and the end 

The Godhead Three in One 
Father Spirit Son 
The Lion and the Lamb 
The Lion and the Lamb 

Name above all names 
Worthy of our praise 
My heart will sing 
How great is our God 

How great is our God, sing with me 
How great is our God, and all will see 
How great, how great is our God

5. Your blood speaks a better word
Than all the empty claims I've heard upon this earth
Speaks righteousness for me
And stands in my defense
Jesus it's Your blood

[Chorus]
What can wash away our sins?
What can make us whole again?
Nothing but the blood
Nothing but the blood of Jesus
What can wash us pure as snow?
Welcomed as the friends of God
Nothing but Your blood
Nothing but Your blood King Jesus

Your cross testifies in grace
Tells of the Father's heart to make a way for us
Now boldly we approach
Not by earthly confidence
It's only Your blood

[Chorus]

We thank You for the blood
We thank You for the blood

We praise You for the blood
We praise You for the blood

Nothing but Your blood
Nothing but Your blood King Jesus
Matt Redman


----------



## raekwon

This is more like it! 

I like "Before The Throne Of God Above" (google it).


----------



## Jon 316

raekwon said:


> This is more like it!
> 
> I like "Before The Throne Of God Above" (google it).



I was gonna include that one, I love it too. However it was actually written in the 1800s. The version we sing is a remake 

but its good


----------



## he beholds

My favorite hymns are the RUF Indelible Grace remakes.


----------



## historyb

My favorite is _As a Deer

[video=youtube;UZv3jzOTE70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZv3jzOTE70&feature=related[/video]

_one more _The old rugged cross
_


----------



## raekwon

he beholds said:


> My favorite hymns are the RUF Indelible Grace remakes.



Those make up a good number of the songs our church sings (along with stuff from Red Mountain Church). Good stuff.


----------



## Hamalas

[video=youtube;vo9AH4vG2wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9AH4vG2wA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon 316




----------



## TomVols

raekwon said:


> This is more like it!
> 
> I like "Before The Throne Of God Above" (google it).


Me too. I'd have it 3rd after In Christ Alone and How Great is Our God


----------



## PresbyDane

We want hymns


----------



## DMcFadden

If you aren't gonna put "Shine, Jesus Shine" on the list . . . well I never . . . 

"In Christ Alone" without quibble or qualification!!!


----------



## The Deeps

*How deep the fathers love for us*

 Is one of my favorites. Does anyone else think this belongs on the list?


> How deep the Father's love for us,
> How vast beyond all measure
> That He should give His only Son
> To make a wretch His treasure
> 
> How great the pain of searing loss,
> The Father turns His face away
> As wounds which mar the chosen One,
> Bring many sons to glory
> 
> Behold the Man upon a cross,
> My sin upon His shoulders
> Ashamed I hear my mocing voice,
> Call out among the scoffers
> 
> It was my sin that helf Him there
> Until it was accomplished
> His dying breath has brought me life
> I knoww that it is finished
> 
> I will not boast in anything
> No gifts, no power, no wisdom
> But I will boast inJesus Christ
> His death and resurrection
> 
> Why should I gain from His reward?
> I cannot give an answer
> But this I know with all my heart
> His wounds have paid my ransom
> (REPEAT)


----------



## Ex Nihilo

The Deeps said:


> *How deep the fathers love for us*
> 
> Is one of my favorites. Does anyone else think this belongs on the list?



I like that one a lot -- it's easy to sing.


----------



## Craig

There are a number of songs great songs we sing at Church besides hymns. Some of our leaders have written updated music to old hymns that are amazing.

We sing Doug Wilson's rendition of Psalm 2, which is powerful (Pastor Wilson, btw, will be preaching at our church next Lord's Day...let the tomatoes fly!).

We also like singing "We Will Dance", lyrics are below:

Sing a song of celebration
Lift up a shout of praise
For the Bridegroom will come
The glorious One
And oh, we will look on His face
We'll go to a much better place

Dance with all your might
Lift up your hands and clap for joy
The time's drawing near
When He will appear
And oh, we will stand by His side
A strong, pure, spotless bride

We will dance on the streets that are golden
The glorious bride and the great Son of man
From every tongue and tribe and nation
Will join in the song of the Lamb

Sing aloud for the time of rejoicing is near
The risen King, our groom, is soon to appear
The wedding feast to come is now near at hand
Lift up your voice, proclaim the coming Lamb


----------



## Rich Koster

I'll wait for the new Joel Osteen chorus book to come out


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

I voted for In Christ Alone. It is a great hymn with beautiful words and melody. I also like How Deep the Father's Love and How Great is our God. Honorable mention to Here I am to Worship.
At church we tend to do mostly RUF/Red Mountain. Tomorrow, they will sing 3 Psalms, including Psalm 40E from the Book of Psalms for Singing which one of our guys has written a really nice tune to. The downer is that I won't be there as I have to work.


----------



## Pilgrim

"The Power of the Cross" by the Getty's is outstanding as well. 

Agnus Dei by Michael W. Smith is probably the best chorus/praise song in my opinion.

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 08:25:08 EST-----

"As the Deer" is alright but it grates on me because of the switching between "you" and "thee" in at least some versions of the song.

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 08:26:38 EST-----

[video=youtube;ubGCISQQ7Zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGCISQQ7Zo[/video]

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 08:38:52 EST-----

This is a little off topic, but there is an interesting worship project out of NOBTS that I have recently become aware of. Their first release focuses on the Psalms. I was privileged to meet Andrew Pressley (one of the people heading up the project) this weekend. 

Reclaimed Praise - Home
Baptist Press - 'Reclaimed Praise' offers worship resources - News with a Christian Perspective


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Pilgrim wrote:
*"As the Deer" is alright but it grates on me because of the switching between "you" and "thee" in at least some versions of the song.*

Indelible Grace and Red mountain do it too on occasion.

*"The Power of the Cross" by the Getty's is outstanding as well.*

I don't think I have heard anything by the Getty's or Stuart Townsend that I have objected to.


----------



## Honor

I don't know if this counts but this is my fav.... in the video the girl singing is not Addison Road, but the only one I could find with Addison road had pictures of Jesus in them and I didn't want to have the video deleted.

[video=youtube;GPi_loeFq-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPi_loeFq-0[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Pilgrim wrote:
> *"As the Deer" is alright but it grates on me because of the switching between "you" and "thee" in at least some versions of the song.*
> 
> Indelible Grace and Red mountain do it too on occasion.
> 
> *"The Power of the Cross" by the Getty's is outstanding as well.*
> 
> I don't think I have heard anything by the Getty's or Stuart Townsend that I have objected to.



There is congregational singing of "The Power of the Cross" on You Tube led by Townsend but I did not post it here because If I recall correctly the video contains at least one depiction of Christ.


----------



## Webservant

"Create in Me a Clean Heart".


----------



## QueenEsther

I like Enough by Chris Tomlin but it's not one I've sung in church, not sure if that's a criteria though..

All of You is more than enough for all of me
For every thirst and every need
You satisfy me with Your love
And all I have in You is more than enough

You are my supply
My breath of life
And still more awesome than I know
You are my reward
worth living for
And still more awesome than I know

All of You is more than enough for all of me
For every thirst and every need
You satisfy me with Your love
And all I have in You is more than enough

You’re my sacrifice
Of greatest price
And still more awesome than I know
You’re the coming King
You are everything
And still more awesome than I know

More than all I want
More than all I need
You are more than enough for me
More than all I know
More than all I can say
You are more than enough for me


----------



## Marno

historyb said:


> My favorite is _As a Deer
> 
> 
> _one more _The old rugged cross
> 
> 
> _


_

Hm. I like the song. The interpolations between images of Christ and images of Johnny is unnerving..._


----------



## historyb

I agree not the best video


----------



## JBaldwin

I don't think as far as modern hymns go, you can beat "In Christ Alone" for theology and focus on the Lord. It's all there. What a treasure. "How Deep the Father's Love For Us" is right up there with it. "The Power of the Cross" also mentioned is solid. Interesting that all three are written or co-written by Stuart Townend.


----------



## Beoga

I really like the song Jesus, Thank You. We will sing it every once in a while in my college group and it makes my song leap for joy when we do.

The mystery of the cross I cannot comprehend,
The agonies of Calvary.
You, the Perfect Holy One, crushed Your Son,
Drank the bitter cup reserved for me.

Your blood has washed away my sin,
Jesus, thank You.
The Father’s wrath completely satisfied,
Jesus, thank You.
Once Your enemy, now seated at Your table,
Jesus, thank You.

By Your perfect sacrifice I’ve been brought near,
Your enemy made Your friend.
Pouring out the riches of Your glorious grace,
Your mercy and your kindness know no end.

Your blood has washed away my sin,
Jesus, thank You.
The Father’s wrath completely satisfied,
Jesus, thank You.
Once Your enemy, now seated at Your table,
Jesus, thank You.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Almost all of those mentioned are songs my church sings on Sunday evenings. I agree, In Christ Alone is the most theologically rich of the songs listed. If I may offer a few others though: Who Am I & I will Praise You in this Storm by Casting Crowns are pretty good songs too (though they're not really meant to be sung by large groups). I'm not much into contemporary music, so it's only recently that I started listening to these kinds of songs. 

By the way, anything by Toby Mac has gotta be great!


----------



## Mindaboo

Who Am I by Casting Crowns is one of my favorites. I love In Christ Alone too. Those two would be my top picks. I attended a SBC where they sang How Great is Our God.


----------

